# what's best to seal a leak at a soil stack fitting?



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Is there a material that can be applied to a seam to stop a leak on a soil stack. It appears there is a leak at both the joint between the pvc and where the PVC joins the old cast iron. Maybe an epoxy of some sort?

this was obviously patched before, looks like some type of 'crete, maybe something else.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

The only correct way to fix it is to cut the plastic stack, remove it from the CI hub and repour a new adpt into the hub and reconnect it to the existing plastic.


----------



## 3 Ts Plumbing (Jan 25, 2011)

cut the bad pvc fitting out--cut(or snap if its not to dangerous of a spot) that hub off--fernco connect back together


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

3 T said:


> cut the bad pvc fitting out--cut(or snap if its not to dangerous of a spot) that hub off--fernco connect back together


That would be a code violation here.


----------



## 3 Ts Plumbing (Jan 25, 2011)

using a fernco is a code violation in ill.? we have pretty strict codes in mi. but you can use ferncos here.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

3 T said:


> using a fernco is a code violation in ill.? we have pretty strict codes in mi. but you can use ferncos here.


They can only be used underground, they are not a rodent proof connection.


----------



## 3 Ts Plumbing (Jan 25, 2011)

what code do you use in ill.? always like to ask-seems we all have different rules and codes all over.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

3 T said:


> what code do you use in ill.? always like to ask-seems we all have different rules and codes all over.


Most of the state uses IL code as written by Dean Thaedy, in Chicago we use a lot stricter code.


----------



## Dierte (Dec 18, 2010)

You're allowed to use a mission band though correct? I got busted by a home inspector when I sold my house because I used Fernco's instead of Mission bands to go from Cast to PVC. The buyers got a quote for $500 to fix 5 bands. Took me $25 and an hour to fix it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Dierte said:


> You're allowed to use a mission band though correct?



Nope.

Lead and oakum.

I am here to pound the lead.


----------



## Dierte (Dec 18, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Nope.
> 
> Lead and oakum.
> 
> I am here to pound the lead.


What if you cut the hub off the cast. Then could you use a mission?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy crikes:laughing:

If your a homeowner and you don't have lead tools then just take screwdrivers and peel the caulked joint out. Grab a radio and a five gallon bucket to sit on and have fun with it.

Once it's all clear try and clean it up a little. Then go to a hardware store and get some oakum. Take the joint and start laying it in.

Take some screwdrivers and start packing the joint tight working it around in circles making it even and working it in the whole time.

Ok, now get some Pro-poxy (looks like clay) and roll it long and lay it on top of the bed of oakum. Then take a 1/4" wood dowel or whatever you have and start driving it home.

As it begins to set it's going to get hard, at this point you have to really hammer it down tight.

Your done and it's work great. Lead joints are great but if your not a plumber lead doesn't make sense.

As far as cutting the cast iron; Why? Why would you cut something that is perfectly fine? The joint is bad not the material. Also, that looks like a fitting that's sticking up through the floor.....NEVER cut, crack, bust, or grind on a fitting coming out of a floor.

If you do what I explained you wont have problems.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes:laughing: Like BCC said, Mighty Putty........you too can become a plumber with MIGHTY PUTTY!!!!!!

:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


>



You inspired my new avatar:laughing:

Mike


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Back in the early 70s (3 or 4) I was working gas and water pipe crew here in Richmond and we would pour lead for water mains..... You Really want to make sure it's dry and you have eye protection...

Pounding lead... Takes me back.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the responses gents, here is the finished product.

The adapter was was affixed with okum and a bonding/sealant recommended by the plumbing supply house; okum>bead of sealant>okum>sealant>okum>sealant>etc..

I am going to try out the new project feature and detail al the work that got done here. Nice upgrade CT. :thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


>


:jester: wise guy... :laughing:


----------

